# Jeux compatibles manettes PS4 sur tvOS



## stefhan (25 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

L'arrivée d'Apple Arcade m'a fait acquérir deux manettes PS4.
Or je cherche désespérément une liste de *jeux compatibles manettes PS4 pour iOS* (ici le topic pour macOS).

*Jeux pour jouer avec deux manettes sur tvOS :*
- Sky Force Reladed
- Crossy Road

Et vous ? A quels jeux jouez-vous ?


----------

